
The Dawn of the Context Engine - elvisds
http://blog.pugmarks.me/2013/02/21/the-dawn-of-the-context-engine/
======
bharath_mohan
Looks like this is also the topic of Robert Scoble's new book. "The age of
context".
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/shelisrael/2012/07/17/announcing...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/shelisrael/2012/07/17/announcing-
age-of-context-a-new-book-with-robert-scoble/)

